# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Power Mirror Heater 2011 to 2013 Jeep Wrangler JK

## Yipjeep

The attached image was shared through Facebook. If you own a 2011 to 2013 JK you can remove or have dealer remove for free the fuse for power mirror heater.This is in respouse to the recall that was announced in October

----------

